# Need a project idea



## verysupple (24/7/13)

Hi all,

A while back I was building myself a PID controller for me fermentation chamber.

I bought:
16 MHz ARM microcontroller
10 k thermistor (accurate to 0.01 C in the relevant temp range)
240 V relay
25 W, 3m reptile enclosure heat cord
a bunch of resistors and wire etc.

But in the end it was going to cost more to buy some nice buttons and an LCD display than it was to buy a fridge and an STC-1000. So I'd like a brewing related project that uses some of this gear (except for the heat cord which I use in the fridge with the STC-1000). I do stove top BIAB so mash temp, recirc, HLT temp controllers etc. won't be much use to me. However I'd be happy to build and program one for someone else and sell it to them, but as I've found, it's probably just cheaper for you to buy one already made  .

I'd be happy to fork out a little bit more cash (maybe $50 or so) for more parts. Any project ideas?


----------



## MCHammo (25/7/13)

I'm using trying to use a pic32, thermistor, and ultrasonic transducers to measure wort density, to track the brew state in real time without having to take samples, etc. Whether this will ultimately succeed or fail is another matter entirely. I've hit a bit of a brick wall with time and motivation at the moment, but I'll get back to it. Perhaps you could look into something similar? All you need is a couple of US transducers, and some driving circuitry (transistors/mosfets/etc.). The Jaycar US I'm using seem ok (waterproof, sealed Aluminium case), but you need about 140Vp-p @ 40kHz to drive them properly. I've pretty much got that part sorted, as well as signal amplification. It's just putting it all together, really. And an oscilloscope really is a must for this project.

I can't think of a lot more that might be brew related when taking out fermentation temps and recirc. Maybe someone else will...


----------

